# My Hobby: Soaps That Look Like Food



## d.c. (Nov 2, 2008)

I thought I'd share one of my hobbies with y'all.

When I'm not in the kitchen, I enjoy making oil & lye and glycerin soaps. Unlike most home hobbyists who make soaps using decorative molds, I handcraft my soaps to make soaps that look like real life full sized food products.

Here's the first soap product I ever made: A "grilled" hamburger on a bun complete with pickle, mustard, and ketchup.










This chicken dinner was made of various soaps. My tossed salad soap (complete wtih grape tomatoes, avocados, lettuce, and carrots) has a lettuce fragrance. The baked potato was made from goat milk's soap. The chicken drumstick has an Old Bay fragrance and was made from oil and lye soap. 









This grilled t-bone steak is another oil and lye based soap. 









This dessert plate has a number of different soap products: pumpkin pie, oatmeal cookie, fudge stripe cookie, strawberry cake, cinnamon roll, and double chocolate fudge. All of these products were made using appropriate fragrances. The pumpkin pie smells of cinnamon, pumpkin, and vanilla. The cinnamon roll smells of brown sugar, vanilla, and cinnamon. The oatmeal cookie has an oatmeal-honey fragrance etc.









All of my soap products are fully usable as soaps. I've given several to families with young children and parents have told me that their kids enjoy scrubbing themselves with cookies or cinnamon rolls.

One friend put a BBQ hoagie bun in his bathroom. His housekeeper later reprimanded him for leaving stale sandwiches by the sink. When she announced that the sandwich had been thrown out, she was mortified to find herself under instructions to root through the trash and recover the hoagie.


----------



## willie24 (Aug 13, 2008)

Pretty cool D.C., although I swear I saw that burger on RPM's tv tray last week.



Willie


----------



## cypressrider (Oct 7, 2008)

:smiles: Great looking soap.


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

I've seen some odd hobbies, but this one takes the cake. Soap cake? Chocolate cake?

You are doing a wonderful job with that and what a great idea for kids.


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

time's is haaaard.


----------



## yuns555 (Mar 6, 2006)

wow dc, that's pretty cool... and weird. :lol:

what would be more manly than to lather up with a tbone?


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

You do really good work! I love those!


----------

